# The ol' 10 gallon SW tank



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

These are some older pictures.. Since the pictures, I have gotten a Mantis Shrimp. I'll get some pictures up soon.

10 gallon
9"18w aqualight
Penguin 100gph bio-wheel
10 lbs of reefsand
about 5 lbs of live rock and liverock rubble
1 small blue crab which is soon to get destroyed by the mantis
and a couple coral I got for free from the LFS. 










The Den of Evil =] (some of you may know what I'm talking about)









This was some of the free coral I got. There is more on the coral branch behind it.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I always liked antheila


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

If you look on the left side of the 3rd picture there is a red rock. That piece of liverock came with that coral on it. By any chance, does anyone know what kind it could be?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

looks like some type of polyp not sure what though from the pic. looks like it might have a green mouth with yellowish brownish polyps could be some sort of button poylp


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweetness. I thought it was dead when I got it.. The liverock came just wrapped in wet newspapers and it was all tucked into itself but it is just now starting to show itself.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm also thinking about putting 2 or 3 baby lionfish in the tank for that SWEET tropical look. Gonna be RAD!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

2 or 3 baby lionfish in a 10 gallon tank. Not so rad...

No lionfish will thrive in that small of a tank for any amount of time.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

By the way, I also just found some kind of mushroom coral on one of the rocks! Sweetness, all sorts of free coral!!!


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just got myself a fuzzy dwarf in a 29g and it's an awsome fish though you'll certainly need a larger tank. Lionfish tend to die off in shipping easier then others and often times don't eat when they do survive so I'd assume that a lionfish small enough to even fit into a 10g let alone live in it probably wouldn't be very likely.

I would be rather interested in what you end up stocking this tank with though, small permenant SW fish has begun to interest me. You may want to look into a bit more live rock as 1+ lbs a gallon is what seams to be the standard.

Whats the fish in the corner of the first pic btw? And what a mantis?

Tanks startin to look nice


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hah man, I was just joking about the lionfish...I'm not really putting them in the tank. I just like seeing the people freak out on these forums. The tank now has a blue crab and a couple of little minnows that I caught down the road from my house. I am probably going to go catch some Arrow crabs at the beach as soon as red tide rolls through.. They are common here =D. A mantis shrimp, a very very mean shrimp that you feed crabs and such. I'll get some pics up tomorrow of him.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

s13 said:


> Hah man, I was just joking about the lionfish...I'm not really putting them in the tank. I just like seeing the people freak out on these forums.


And its topics and posts such as these that get people banned from forums..............


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I always liked arrow crabs. The fact that they're so common nearby and easy to bag is probably a big part of the reason why, but they're just cool anyway.

Florida rock usually has corals on it already. That's part of it's charm.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a very nice SW. Its great for such a small SW, only being 10g


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! As soon as red tide clears up around here, I'm gonna go searchin' for some goodies in the gulf =]


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

oh wait, won't arrow crabs eat the corals you've got? Thats why I never got any, I think they're cool as crap but someone peed in my milk when I found out they eat coral


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, then I won't get any arrow crabs unless I'm feeding the mantis =] We got all sorts of goodies here including blennys, all sorts of hermit crabs, snails, all sorts of different crabs, ect. It's like I see something new every time I go to the beach!

TheOldSalt, Where in Florida do you live?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm actually in Alabama, very near the FL line. 
Panama City & Ft Walton Beach are where I usually go. They aren't that far apart, but the species found at each are completely different.
Where are you?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm Right near you, I'm in Pensacola. Would you happen to be near Mobile? We have had red tide here lately but I don't know of a place to check to find out when it washes back out to sea so I can go collecting! I hear All of Destin, Fort Walton, Navarre, and a little bit of Gulf Breeze is FULL of goodies. We also have that national sea s**************** in Pensacola. Lots of goodies over at Fort Pickens. If you ever come to Pensacola, be sure to check out WaterWorld. It has to be the best fish store I have ever been to. The guys are great and extremely knowledgeable and have been in business for over 12 years.

It wont let me type "s h o r e" up there ?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

It's censoring out the word "h o r e"


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh* 
Well, I had a great post written here, but I got a timeout error and it was lost. GRRR!

Long post shortened, I'm in Andalusia, and you should go up and down the Panhandle coast to see just how much stuff is available, which is a LOT.

Also, I've been to waterworld numerous times.


----------

